# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सुरेश रैना WEDS प्रियंका

## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल्ली के लीला होटल में भारतीय क्रिकेट खिलाड़ी सुरेश रैना अपनी बचपन की दोस्त प्रियंका से शादी के बंधन में बंधे हैं। शादी में रैना के परिवार के साथ क्रिकेट और राजनीति जगत के तमाम दिग्गज मौजूद रहे। एक तरफ दूल्हे राजा सुरेश रैना सिर पर पगडी और एक खास तरह की शेरवानी पहने स्टेज पर पहुंचे तो वहीं प्रियंका लाल रंग की साड़ी में दिखीं। दोनों ने स्टेज पर दोस्तों और परिवार के सदस्यों के साथ फोटो भी खिंचवाई।

शादी दिल्ली के लीला होटल में हुई। दिन से ही होटल के सजाने शुरुआत हो गई थीं। स्टेज को खासतौर पर फूलों से सजाया गया है। जहां एक-एक कर सभी मेहमान रैना और प्रियंका से मिलने पहुंचे और दोनों को बधाई दी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## Aeolian

सुन्दर और आकर्षक ...... सामग्री ..
इंडियन रोज २२ जी धन्यवाद .

----------

